# Spore Clubhouse



## Random Murderer (Oct 3, 2008)

I didn't see a club for Spore-players, so here it is.
To join, post a screenshot of your favorite or most advanced creature and what stage it's in, along with your in-game ID and home planet's name.
Mine:






Note: he has his head turned to the side.

Creature: Angonius
Stage: Space Stage
Home planet: Sporeggar in the Mohrosa system
In-game ID: RandomMurderer



MEMBERS:
Random Murderer
FordGT90Concept
LittleLizard
7pU~m0m
Triprift


SIGPIC:






Courtesy of stefanels:


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2008)

I have it, but haven't played it yet.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 3, 2008)

EMok1d08 said:


> I have it, but haven't played it yet.



It's a ton of fun.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 5, 2008)

Just made a sigpic. Check the first post for it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 13, 2008)

Creature: Birdo
Stage: Creature
Home planet: Don't remember.
In-game ID: FordGT90Concept

There's a lot on my profile that I've taken a liking too including the Half Track, Dragster, Submarine, Turtle, Nightfighter, and Attack Chopper.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## Wozzer (Oct 13, 2008)

I can't see what the big fuss is. The game looks shite. Some thing that a 12 year old would play !


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 13, 2008)

Wasley said:


> I can't see what the big fuss is.


Exactly.  Spore isn't designed to be the best looking game ever.  It is designed with a high degree of abstraction.  In my opinion, it looks about as good as this sort of game can get without severe performance penalties.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 13, 2008)

Wasley said:


> I can't see what the big fuss is. The game looks shite. Some thing that a 12 year old would play !



First off, thanks for coming into the the clubhouse just to post flame bait.
Second off, looks can be deceiving, give it a try before you knock it. Super Mario Bros. looks like "shite" by today's standards, yet is still fun to play. Why? because the GAMEPLAY is good.
Third off, your post has been reported.

Have a nice day.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 13, 2008)

I like flamebait; it tastes like chicken.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 13, 2008)

Lolz.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 14, 2009)

I've been playing Spore with my 9 year old. It's better than I thought it would be. I do wish that I could stop from being stepped on by these giant scorpion creatures. I think I need to start a different creature, since my 9yr has evolved her creature to be "cute" rather that practical. LOL.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 14, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I've been playing Spore with my 9 year old. It's better than I thought it would be. I do wish that I could stop from being stepped on by these giant scorpion creatures. I think I need to start a different creature, since my 9yr has evolved her creature to be "cute" rather that practical. LOL.



lol. i evolved my main creature as a carnivore, eradicating everything it sees.


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Feb 22, 2009)

wow i wish i woulda known this thread was here
lolz


----------



## thee neonlightning (Feb 22, 2009)

played the game for sometime , its actually really good! i go back to it now and then and find rare planets with spice and buy massive weapons , isnt it fun to make a race surrender


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Feb 22, 2009)

there comming out with a new one now...i cant wait to play it http://www.ebgames.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?product_id=73587


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 22, 2009)

damn, i unistalled it


----------



## thee neonlightning (Feb 22, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> damn, i unistalled it



talk about bad timing 

besides cant you not activate it under your name again ?


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Feb 22, 2009)

i cant get mine connected to spore.com but i can still play without login in


----------



## BlackOmega (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmm I cant seem to upload a pic


----------



## thee neonlightning (Feb 23, 2009)

BlackOmega said:


> Hmm I cant seem to upload a pic



have you got the tpu tool? tpu capture? allows you to put pics onto this site


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 23, 2009)

thee neonlightning said:


> talk about bad timing
> 
> besides cant you not activate it under your name again ?



it is from a friend, i should ask him for it... again


----------



## BlackOmega (Feb 23, 2009)

thee neonlightning said:


> have you got the tpu tool? tpu capture? allows you to put pics onto this site



 nope I just tried the manage attachments tab in teh advanced window. Where do I get the tpu tool?


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Feb 23, 2009)

i have had spore open for a while and i went to go play it...it wont come up  i forgot to save


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 24, 2009)

i am here to join to the clubhouse, here is my creature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




name: Pequeña Lagartija (in english Little Lizard)
stage: creature stage
ID: Lizzard 
Planet: Tertulia
System: Geogonela


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Feb 24, 2009)

im in too man but i cant get a pic...my spores not workin now


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 24, 2009)

welcome to the club, you two!


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Feb 24, 2009)

it will let me open it...but as soon as it goes to fullscreen.....it goes back to the desktop


----------



## BlackOmega (Feb 24, 2009)

How the hell do I upload my screenshot?


----------



## Triprift (Feb 24, 2009)

If you have the screen saved to ya hd go to techpowerup in the top left hand corner click on it and go to free image hosting. Go to select image browse till u find the image and upload just make sure image is less than 2 meg.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 25, 2009)

Sign me up Random 

Species: Trippy.
Home planet: Bobland.
System: No idea.
Stage: Tribal Stage.
In game ID: Trippy75


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 25, 2009)

you're in, trip!


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 25, 2009)

i think that we need also to upload images of our vehicles (which i have tons )

Can i upload some vehicles images?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 25, 2009)

sure, this _is_ the spore clubhouse.


----------



## BlackOmega (Feb 25, 2009)

Triprift said:


> If you have the screen saved to ya hd go to techpowerup in the top left hand corner click on it and go to free image hosting. Go to select image browse till u find the image and upload just make sure image is less than 2 meg.



 Well its 2.25megs, how do I make it less?


----------



## Triprift (Feb 25, 2009)

Just open it up in paint and save as that will reduce it down to size.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 25, 2009)

7pU~m0m said:


> there comming out with a new one now...i cant wait to play it http://www.ebgames.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?product_id=73587


That looks awesome.  Space gets pretty bland after a while (gets very repetitive) so I'm glad they worked on it.  I still wish they'd make the tribal state more like Populous: The Beginning.  Maybe this Galactic Adventures will add a bit of RTS element to Space that is currently lacking.


Here's some of my favorite vehicles:
Transport Mk1
Transport Mk2
Transport Mk3
Genext
USS Enterprise

Creature:
Dog
Humerous
Tyrannosaurus
Birdo

What the crap!  Over 40 creations are missing.   There was this awesome truck and a bunch of great helicopters, jets, and tanks that aren't on there anymore.


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 26, 2009)

Here are some of my vehicles and my newest creature.


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 27, 2009)

here are a couple of creations i made in about 5 minutes


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 4, 2009)

Anyone got Galactic Adventures?


----------

